# Rugby...Wales v Australia



## welsh stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

Any of you Australians watching the mighty Welsh play yourselves on Saturday,how do reckon you will do?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the welsh will smash the wallabies.
The aussies couldnt beat the scots haha. The giants, cuthbert and north will run rampant!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah well they tried,let's try again next week!


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 10, 2012)

Go All Blacks!!!


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 11, 2012)

Baby blacks done well against us!!


----------

